# Thousand Sons better than CSM can do!



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

(so many detachments... not even sure where to post this list!! Technically it's a GK list, as that's the warlord, I guess...)

For some background, I'm a huge fan of the Thousand Sons... however, I find that the army list in CSM for them... well, sucks. So I've come up with a new option that I think would make a better Thousand Sons list than Thousands Sons could do on their own... 

Nemesis Strike Formation:
GK Librarian (Level 3, Halberd, Domina Libra)
Terminator Squad (1 Stave, 1 Hammer, 1 Halberd, 1 Halberd/Psycannon, Justicar w/ Halberd)

Inquisitorial Detachment:
OM Inquisitor (Level 1, 3 Servo Skulls, TDA w/ Psycannon/Hammer)
OM Inquisitor (Level 1, 3 Servo Skulls, TDA w/ Psycannon/Hammer)
Henchmen Squad (Psyker x9)
Henchmen Squad (Psyker x9)

Legion of the Damned Detachment
LotD Squad (8+1, Flakk ML, Sgt w/ PwrSwrd/BP)
LotD Squad (8+1, Flakk ML, Sgt w/ PwrSwrd/BP)
LotD Squad (8+1, Flakk ML, Sgt w/ PwrSwrd/BP)

Questoris Knight Magaera (technically a GK LoW)
Hekaton Siege Claw

Total: 1999 pts


So... what do people think? I think Legion of the Damned are lightyears better than Rubrics at being Rubrics, you get a master Librarian (with a decent chance at 6 powers from Santic) and his squad of elite Terminators, you've got lots of psychic powers just because I can (mortal cabals anyone?), and you could call the Inquisitors enhanced humans... like Luther from the DA. Not quite Astartes, but....


(And yes, I've made one like this before, but with new models/toys and a new GK 'dex...)


----------

